# Going to be stuck in dirty jersey.



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 22, 2011)

So I have to get gum surgery/tooth pulled and I have to get a tumor removed from my leg so ill be stuck in dirty jersey till mid February. I'm unsure of how I'm going to spend my time, I've been traveling nonstop for the past two years and haven't been stationary in on place what so ever. I'll I've been doing is taking my dogs on 5 walks a day and reading, I can fly around here and usually make almost two hundred bucks, but I'm not going to be able to keep doing it and I don't wanna blow it up because it's such a good money spot. And I feel bad because I'm not on the road right now.

I've never had a read job except working a Renaissance fair and doing other various under the table jobs. So I'm unsure of how to get a job... If anyone could help or give me some ideas on how to spend the new two months, it'd be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Alaska (Dec 22, 2011)

GOOGLE. God, some kids...


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 22, 2011)

Haha, RUDE. Yo, I am going to be in so much debt. Did I tell you I have to get the tumor removed too?  Damn genetic diseases!


----------

